

Ask HN: Examples of cool stuff in your office - punnned

We've just moved into our new office. New staff and there's no real 'office' culture built yet.<p>What kind of cool examples do you guys have in your offices? that makes it an awesome place to work.<p>Most team members are Sales reps.. I remember reading somewhere a startup having a bell that they would ring everytime a sales rep closes a sale.<p>stuff like that? Would love to hear your suggestions :)
======
dkersten
" _I remember reading somewhere a startup having a bell that they would ring
everytime a sales rep closes a sale._ "

The engineers in your office would HATE this. Imagine, you are deep in
concentration developing the latest feature and someone rings a bell.
Distracting at best, detrimental to morale and code quality at worst.

~~~
rdl
I think it depends on the pace of sales.

If I worked on a team which had just closed a $10mm enterprise sale, I'd
probably be at the bar with the sales reps, and the only bells ringing would
be in my head.

At Amazon, this would get absurd.

~~~
staunch
They did this at Amazon in the early days, but had to stop because it got
annoying when sales became huge.

------
triviatise
I have a chaos tower in my office

<http://www.chaostoy.com/>

We just got a wii (team has been playing mario kart)

Thumbprint scanner for the lock instead of key cards - not installed yet, hope
it works

Thinking about foosball table, massage chair or high end espresso maker

------
starter
The internal glass panes in our offices have motivational quotes written in
marker. Words like "Less is more." and "Why would you study it when you could
be doing it." by M.Z.

------
spencerfry
We have a toy sloth hanging from our emergency sprinkler system!

<http://carbonmade.com/about>

~~~
rdl
You have a very nice looking office, too!

~~~
spencerfry
Thank you!

------
latch
later this summer we'll move to the 95th floor...hopefully we'll get to keep
our ocean view (currently 21st floor). possibly not what you meant.

